# Septic question



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Figured some of you experts on here can give me your opinion. We have had occurances this spring if we use alot of water, say showering the kids while the dishwasher is going we get water pooling on top of the ground above the tank and it smells like sewer (rotten eggs). I had both parts of the tank emptied last year. One of the lids is cracked but the septic guy said it wouldn't cause an issue, could this be my problem or do you think it is going to be a costly feild problem? I hate thinking about dumping a few grand into this stupid thing. Wish I had city sewer to go with my city water. If anyone can give me their opinion I would appreciate it, I know it's tough without seeing it in person, just wanted a little more knowledge for when I call someone. Thanks all.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

It is never a good thing when your field cannot handle the amount of water being discharged from the tank. 

My guess is, that is why the water is being forced to the surface and that is not a good thing either.

Your septic guy said that the cracked lid should not be an issue because water should NEVER be rising to the lid. If it is, you probably have field issues (unless the baffle is somehow clogged).


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, thats what i was afraid of. Kind of scary to think how much this is going to cost me. Like I haven't dumped enough money into this house I will never see the return on.:rant:


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

You are not the only one that is having septic problems right now.

The rainfall we have had of late has many fields saturated to the point that they simply cannot accept additional water.

I have heard of guys that have no close neigbors opening up the tank, sticking a lead for a trash pump in and pumping a tank full of water out on the grass. I am not at all suggesting that you do that but....if it just water....it will not smell for long. Meanwhile, it may give a field a chance to dry out some and will facillitate the inspecton of the baffle.


That is what I have heard anyway....probably not legal anyway but...


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

WoW said:


> You are not the only one that is having septic problems right now.
> 
> The rainfall we have had of late has many fields saturated to the point that they simply cannot accept additional water.
> 
> ...


You are right this rain has exacerbated field problems. You can tarp of the field to prevent rain from flooding the field. This only helps a tiny bit but can prevent back ups. I recommend a camera inspection or somehow gaining access to the tank and tee/baffle. I highly recommend not pumping to grade, serious health hazard to children and pets. I know its been done and things were fine but it only takes 1 dog tracking it into the house. Serious molds can get into carpets this way. It takes along time to degrade also. A cheap out of work neighbor just rented a mini excavator, 250.00 - 100' feet of tile= 65.00 and a load of 7/8 stone and sand under 300.00 he just added onto the current field and bought himself some time.........Health dept. will actually give you an engineered plan for a new field and you can use that as a guideline.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the info, and don't worry I would never pump the tank, I have two small boys that play back there every day. Gonna have a guy come out and inspect it to see what needs to be done.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Friend of mine in Jackson had the same problem........what he did was contact several septic pumping companies about pumping on a weekly basis and found one that would do it for about half price....he left the dirt off the lid and had it pumped weekly for 6 weeks.......by that time the ground dried out and his system started working properly........gave the drain field a rest for 6 weeks..........worked for him....that was 3 years ago and he hasn't had a problem with his system again............just something to think about.........


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

As a civil engineer I can add my perspective and hope the info helps (Also sorry for the long post).
Septic systems are generally two parts. The first is the tank where the solids are supposed to settle out. The leftover liquid drains out to the second part which is the drain field. In the tank, microbes digest the sludge and break it down so it takes up less space but as you know, you eventually have to pump out the tank. The drain field is just a bunch of pipes with holes in them to let the liquid leach into the soil. Problem is that the first few holes in the pipes get hit with liquid first (as the liquid runs down the pipes) and over time, those holes get clogged up with microbes/solids. As the holes get plugged, the liquid moves farther and farther down the pipe to new holes. If a lot of water is used in the house, the microbes can't keep up and the holes stay plugged. Eventually, enough of the holes plug and the drain field fails, then you have to dig it up to replace it. Also, if you don't clean out the tank, it fills with solids which then can flow into the drain field causing the pipe holes to plug very fast. Theoretically, if you let a failed drain field sit dry long enough, the microbes will eat the sludge plugging the holes and free up the drainage again. But most people can't stop using water for 4-5 months(this is also why septic systems at cottages can be smaller if they are used only seasonally). Sorry for the bad news but my guess is you are looking at a drain field replacement.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 8, 2010)

If you have an old system with clay or lead pipe leading out of the tank it could very well be cracked or broken and blocked with soil over time. This could be inches close to the tank, or within the first few feet before it even reaches the T connection to the field.
I would dig down and follow this pipe right from the tank and see what you see. Might just need a fix right there.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok so how often should a tank be emptied. I have been in my house since Nov of 03 and have never had the tank pumped.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

bigcountrysg said:


> Ok so how often should a tank be emptied. I have been in my house since Nov of 03 and have never had the tank pumped.


Depends kinda on how FOS your family is but...for an avg family 4 years would be a good guess.

Do you even know how big your tank(s) and drain field are?

It sounds like you are overdue. Do NOT wait until the toilet starts gurgling.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well it is just me and my boy now, I do not know how big my tank or field is. I would have to look at my paper work for my house. I want to say 5,000 to 10,000 gallon. I only have one bathroom.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> Ok so how often should a tank be emptied. I have been in my house since Nov of 03 and have never had the tank pumped.


My very best friend up here is an excavator and, did all the work when we built. My first concern to him was, that I wanted a system that I didn't have to have work on while I'm still above ground. Which he said that he could do, but then proceeded to tell me that I'd have a hard time growing grass. Yup, he was right about that.

The second thing that I talked with him about, was how often I should have the septic pumped. He just looked at me and said that it was much cheaper to have it pumped often than to have hime come back. His suggestion was every 2 years. The "honey dipper" that we use, said that we could go 3 years and shouldn't have problems. However, he did say that every 2 years and cleaning the filter each year and we should never have a problem.

We moved in the house Dec. of "05" This summer will be third time we will have it pumped. Its extremely cheap compared to a new drain field.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is some information for you. About 10 years ago, we had some issues with our tile field. I contacted a company called Terra-lift and spooke lwith the contractor. He explained what he was going to do and I made an appointment. He tested the field and said he would know after about 20 minutes. Well he did the procedure and it cost us about $400-500. We have not had any issues since. At the time there were four of us living in the house. We have our tank pumped about every three or four years and we try to use Rid-X when we remember to use it if we are going to be away for a day or two. It might be worthwhile to speak with them. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks guys, Yeah I think it's probably a field issue, the system is from 1974 I believe, and I have it pumped every 2-3 years. Gonna have someone out the beginning of next week to get this figured out, cant have sewage seeping onto the lawn where the kids play, not to mention it's a foot away from our deck.:rant:


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

bigcountrysg said:


> Well it is just me and my boy now, I do not know how big my tank or field is. I would have to look at my paper work for my house. *I want to say 5,000 to 10,000 gallon*. I only have one bathroom.


A little heavy on the zero's I'd say.

Ya mean 500 or 1000?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

When the dry weather returns, your septic field will probably be able to handle the load again.
Do you have a camper you can use for at least the showers and until that time ? If you didn't put any solid waste into the camper toilet, should be easy enough to get rid of the gray water safely.
Lots of people having some septic field problems right now.

L & O


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> When the dry weather returns, your septic field will probably be able to handle the load again.


So, meanwhile he waits until he gets to work to dump his load?

Some people have a routine that does lend itself to that much deviation.:help:


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't think it had anything to do with the amount of rain we had, our soil is all sand it drains really well. We can get an inch of rain and the yard will be dry a couple hours later. Had a guy come out today and he said it looks like we might need a new field, got another guy coming out tomorrow just because I never go with just one quote. This is gonna be pricey.:rant:


----------

